
Ask HN: Can I trust Google products as a freelancer? - p0d
As a freelancer I&#x27;m not sure I trust Google products anymore. That is trust that what I invest my efforts in today will still be supported in five years time by Google. Therefore, I have checked out all my Google docs and setup my own Nextcloud. I will also be more reluctant to get too heavily invested in their APIs.<p>Do others feel the same?
======
kenniskrag
What you describe is the "vendor lock-in". If you only store some files on
gDrive you do not have a lock-in. But If you built a product on top of their
api then you have to invest something if you want to move to a different
vendor. That's why I usually try to stay on simple vServer with some open
source software or at least some bought software.

------
danso
What makes you think Google Docs, or any of the other most popular Google
Cloud APIs, would not be supported in the next five years?

